
NeXT Research and Development "Alive and Well" - aheilbut
http://next.68k.org/otto/html/openstep.se/articles/nextworld/93.7/93.7.Nov.Community01.html
======
kylec
In 1993 it was, anyway

~~~
michaelf
If you google several of the names from the article, you'll find that many of
those engineers are still working on NeXT R&D, although under different
product names (OS X and iOS). I wonder if any of them ever imagined that
average janes and joes would be running NeXT workstations on their cell
phones?

~~~
aheilbut
The coolest instance of this is that Paul Hegarty taught the Fall 2010 CS193p
class.

------
pohl
_Instead of taking a brute-force approach to software development, the R &D
team concentrates on putting enabling technologies in place that can be
leveraged by others._

and

 _If you want a sneak peak at NEXTSTEP's future, says Hullot, you have only to
look a little closer at the present version._

This remains true to this day.

------
newman314
NeXTStep had this concept of a "Shelf" that I have not seen replicated since.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shelf_(computing)>

It sure would be nice to have such an option in the Finder.

~~~
frou_dh
IIRC, "PathFinder" for OS X has that feature.

~~~
sp332
@access_denied: I hate to break it to you, but your account is dead. It has
been dead for 535 days.

------
A-K
I wonder if any NeXT projects, after so many years, still exist in some pre-
release form within Apple R&D.

~~~
bonaldi
I wonder if YellowBox is still around. I used it last night to compile a
little Mac app for Windows XP, and it still makes me chuckle when it works.

~~~
apgwoz
> Official word is, that the YellowBox for Windows is gone now, though, and
> AppleComputer revoked any license to develop third-party applications for
> it.

<http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?YellowBox>

(as of 2010 -- if you believe the last edited)

